# vida laboral



## wrightybfc (Apr 26, 2016)

ime having problems at the spanish end in my purchase of an apartment. the bank ime buying off is insisting on me having a vida laboral before i can purchase ive made numerous attempts at explaining we dont have any such equivalent in england but they just keep insisting i get one before they will sell to me . does anyone know of a way around this.
i should add its because ime self employed and have been for 30 years. i have given them tax bills accounts for business etc and they just come back to vida laboral


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Is this to get a mortgage or just to buy the house?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

P60?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> P60?


He said he is self-employed. So would only have accounts.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> He said he is self-employed. So would only have accounts.


I thought his/her accountant could issue a P60 if they are self-employed?

... but (audited) accounts would also work.


----------



## wrightybfc (Apr 26, 2016)

to buy the apartment. 
ime self employed so havent got p 60


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wrightybfc said:


> to buy the apartment.
> ime self employed so havent got p 60


As suggested, have you asked your accountant for one?

Or, have you tried using your accounts?


----------



## wrightybfc (Apr 26, 2016)

have given them everything i have to do with my income including audited accounts sa32 tax forms etc .


----------



## Leonardino (Oct 31, 2017)

wrightybfc said:


> ime having problems at the spanish end in my purchase of an apartment. the bank ime buying off is insisting on me having a vida laboral before i can purchase ive made numerous attempts at explaining we dont have any such equivalent in england but they just keep insisting i get one before they will sell to me . does anyone know of a way around this.
> i should add its because ime self employed and have been for 30 years. i have given them tax bills accounts for business etc and they just come back to la vida laboral


"La vida laboral" -> Working life" is the equivalent of a certificate of employment that a person has had throughout his or her working life. It is merely proof that the person has a permanent job (or financial solvency to cover payments against the bank). An alternative for those who cannot justify this income (for whatever reason) is the "guarantor", who would be liable for the contractor's defaults.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

wrightybfc said:


> have given them everything i have to do with my income including audited accounts sa32 tax forms etc .


You could try with a copy of your last Tax return.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DonMarco said:


> You could try with a copy of your last Tax return.


I hope this is all fixed now as it's nearly 18 months ago!

Well out of date.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Oooops.


----------

